# MySQL 4.0.13-r3

## fsanches

Boa tarde,

Tenho instalado o dev-db/mysql-3.23.56 e precisava de fazer um upgrade para o dev-db/mysql-4.0.13-rc3 pois necessito de funcoes so disponiveis na release 4 do mysql.

Quando fiz um 'emerge -up mysql' nunca me foi dada a possibilidade de fazer o upgrade para a nova release. Fiz um 'emerge sync' para garantir que tinha a ultima versao no portage mas nao mudou nada. Fui ver o package.masked e a unica referencia ao mysql é a uma versao beta do 4.0 e q alias ja se encontra comentada.

Finalmente fiz um 'emerge /usr/portage/dev-db/mysql/mysql-4.0.13-r3.ebuild' para obrigar a instalar.

Pq e q n consigo que o emerge me lance o update do mysql para a versao 4? E que problemas posso vir a ter por fazer a instalacao desta maneira em vez de usar o emerge?

TIA

----------

## AngusYoung

Olá ... isso acontece porque esta versão do mysql encontrase marcada como 

~86 ~sparc ~ppc arm, ou seja, ela é teoricamente instável. 

Você pode usar o seguinte comando para instalar a última versão (~x86) do mysql (4.0.13-r3):

```
root@phobos conf.d # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -p mysql
```

Quanto aos problemas ... bom, isso eu não sei precisar. Porém muitos dos pacotes marcados como ~x86 são bem estáveis, apenas não foram devidamente testados.

Boa sorte!

----------

## fsanches

Obrigado. 

Estive a ver o ebuild e reparei na variavel KEYWORDS que contem o que tu referiste. Aonde é que posso informar-me sobre o significado do KEYWORD?

----------

## AngusYoung

Keyword em inglês refere-se a palavra-chave. No caso do Gentoo essas "palavras-chave" referem-se ao fato de um pacote ser estável (arch) ou ser instável (~arch), aonde "arch" é uma referencia a arquitetura de CPU utilizada, podendo ser x86, sparc, ppc e arm (?). Pacotes considerados instáveis são precedidos de um til (~) antes do nome da arquitetura.

----------

## fsanches

Thnkx  :Wink: 

----------

## PT_LAmb

So para completar a thread:ARM (pagina em baixo?)

ARM Linux

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

